# Living in Canada



## opportunist86 (Dec 9, 2011)

Which part of Canada is better for living? I mean economically and weather condition.


----------



## hevin (Jan 15, 2012)

Weather is the best in Vancouver. Lots of rain but mild winter. For living and work I don't think that anyone can give you an answer as we all move through the country looking for work.


----------



## opportunist86 (Dec 9, 2011)

hevin said:


> Weather is the best in Vancouver. Lots of rain but mild winter. For living and work I don't think that anyone can give you an answer as we all move through the country looking for work.


Thanks!
How about the weather in Winnipeg? Is weather warmer in Vancouver?


----------



## hevin (Jan 15, 2012)

Vancouver is known for its weather. Winnipeg is very cold. You can check about work opportunities and weather on the www.cic.ca. This is the citizen and immigration Canada website. Economy is better in Alberta and north of British Columbia


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

hevin said:


> Weather is the best in Vancouver. Lots of rain but mild winter. For living and work I don't think that anyone can give you an answer as we all move through the country looking for work.


Let me put another perspective on this for you:

Weather is the worst in Vancouver. Because of the mild weather there is lots of rain and over cast days, subsequently, it has over 100 less sunshine hours per year than say Montreal or Toronto.

You have to ignore everything you know about cold when considering Canada. Because it IS cold here there are structures and clothing in place to cope with the cold.


----------



## opportunist86 (Dec 9, 2011)

G-Mo said:


> Let me put another perspective on this for you:
> 
> Weather is the worst in Vancouver. Because of the mild weather there is lots of rain and over cast days, subsequently, it has over 100 less sunshine hours per year than say Montreal or Toronto.
> 
> You have to ignore everything you know about cold when considering Canada. Because it IS cold here there are structures and clothing in place to cope with the cold.


Thanks for your response. I'm not worried about cold. But who doesn't want a good weather?


----------



## onewayticket (Jan 20, 2012)

It really depends on what you prefer, rain or snow. Victoria is a littler drier than Vancouver though employment is mainly limited to the government and the tourism industry. 

Vancouver is pretty wet though the summers are nice and not humid like the east coast. It's not a huge city in terms of the business world though has opportunities for many people.

If you can handle the cold (and hot, humid summers) then Toronto is a big North American city and has the job opportunities to suit.

Economically, Canada relies heavily on resources (Mining, forestry) so if you fall into those categories then you choices are vast.


----------

